# Indian American



## racialreality9

I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.

This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm sorry you have to live in Texass, it is depressing...


----------



## william the wie

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.



Mo kidding but what is your proposed solution?


----------



## Sunni Man

Texas is a great state to live in.   ......


----------



## Moonglow

Sunni Man said:


> Texas is a great state to live in.   ......


Not with my with the ex wives I have there..


----------



## B. Kidd

I saw the OPs' satellite dish from I-10 shortly after entering West Texas. He is indeed, entertained, and tells the truth.


----------



## Divine Wind

racialreality9 said:


> ...Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.


All too true.  "Adversity breeds character" which is why the "Greatest Generation" was the greatest generation.  Not so much for the Boomers on forward.   Life is great, it's easy and obesity is one of our greatest national health hazards. 

The vast majority of American adults are overweight or obese, and weight is a growing problem among US children | Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation
_The highest proportion of overweight and obese people – 13% of the global total – live in the United States, a country which accounts for only 5% of the world’s population, according to a first-of-its-kind analysis of trend data from 188 countries.

*An estimated 160 million Americans are either obese or overweight. Nearly three-quarters of American men and more than 60% of women are obese or overweight.* These are also major challenges for America’s children – *nearly 30% of boys and girls under age 20 are either obese or overweight,* up from 19% in 1980._


----------



## Divine Wind

Moonglow said:


> Not with my with the ex wives I have there..


I'm sure many Texas men are making them happy.


----------



## Moonglow

Divine.Wind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with my with the ex wives I have there..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure many Texas men are making them happy.
Click to expand...

I sure that could be possible, after donning the wet suit...


----------



## Ringel05

Moonglow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is a great state to live in.   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with my with the ex wives I have there..
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.


Soooooo you're originally from India?  Cool......


----------



## Hossfly

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.





​


----------



## Ringel05

Do Asian Indians wear socks?  Perspiring mimes want to know.


----------



## jillian

Divine.Wind said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> All too true.  "Adversity breeds character" which is why the "Greatest Generation" was the greatest generation.  Not so much for the Boomers on forward.   Life is great, it's easy and obesity is one of our greatest national health hazards.
> 
> The vast majority of American adults are overweight or obese, and weight is a growing problem among US children | Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation
> _The highest proportion of overweight and obese people – 13% of the global total – live in the United States, a country which accounts for only 5% of the world’s population, according to a first-of-its-kind analysis of trend data from 188 countries.
> 
> *An estimated 160 million Americans are either obese or overweight. Nearly three-quarters of American men and more than 60% of women are obese or overweight.* These are also major challenges for America’s children – *nearly 30% of boys and girls under age 20 are either obese or overweight,* up from 19% in 1980._
Click to expand...


2015’s Fattest States in America


----------



## Ringel05

jillian said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> All too true.  "Adversity breeds character" which is why the "Greatest Generation" was the greatest generation.  Not so much for the Boomers on forward.   Life is great, it's easy and obesity is one of our greatest national health hazards.
> 
> The vast majority of American adults are overweight or obese, and weight is a growing problem among US children | Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation
> _The highest proportion of overweight and obese people – 13% of the global total – live in the United States, a country which accounts for only 5% of the world’s population, according to a first-of-its-kind analysis of trend data from 188 countries.
> 
> *An estimated 160 million Americans are either obese or overweight. Nearly three-quarters of American men and more than 60% of women are obese or overweight.* These are also major challenges for America’s children – *nearly 30% of boys and girls under age 20 are either obese or overweight,* up from 19% in 1980._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2015’s Fattest States in America
Click to expand...

That reminds me, add doughnuts to the shopping list.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Divine Wind

jillian said:


> ]2015’s Fattest States in America


A sad reality.  

Now do a comparative analysis of the poorest states and those with the highest percentages of minorities.  Interesting, eh? 

Poverty, Obesity Go Hand in Hand, State by State, Studies Find - NerdWallet


----------



## jillian

Divine.Wind said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]2015’s Fattest States in America
> 
> 
> 
> A sad reality.
> 
> Now do a comparative analysis of the poorest states and those with the highest percentages of minorities.  Interesting, eh?
> 
> Poverty, Obesity Go Hand in Hand, State by State, Studies Find - NerdWallet
Click to expand...


no...it has to do with poverty....red states are the most impoverished. that's because of rightwingnut policies.

sad, isn't it?

The 10 Poorest States In America

and the correlation is poverty, not race.

but thanks,  

perhaps that type of cognitive dissonance is the reason for trump's demographic.


----------



## Divine Wind

jillian said:


> no...it has to do with poverty....red states are the most impoverished. that's because of rightwingnut policies.
> 
> sad, isn't it?
> 
> The 10 Poorest States In America
> 
> and the correlation is poverty, not race.
> 
> but thanks,
> 
> perhaps that type of cognitive dissonance is the reason for trump's demographic.



1) You've a politically biased supposition without providing proof.  Southern states are more conservative, but that does't necessarily mean that's why they are poorer.  Industrialization and agricultural realms go back much further than even the Civil War.

2) There is a correlation of race, but unlike your political bias, I do not equate race with poverty caused by race.  There are other factors which, obviously, elude you. 

3)  Regarding cognitive dissonance (and good job spelling it correctly!), you might consider the irony of you applying it to others.


----------



## the_human_being

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.



I'm a Seminole from Florida. I think we should elect a Native American President. When the Indians ran this country, things weren't nearly as screwed up as they are now. You could even drink the water right from the river.


----------



## Ringel05

the_human_being said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Seminole from Florida. I think we should elect a Native American President. When the Indians ran this country, things weren't nearly as screwed up as they are now. You could even drink the water right from the river.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

An "Indian American" or a "native American?"


----------



## Divine Wind

ChrisL said:


> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"


I wondered about the phrasing myself, hence why some thought he was an American descended from India.


----------



## eflatminor

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.



Sorry to hear.  Usually, when one earns a good enough living to be "well fed and entertained", they have a more optimistic outlook.  

What exactly are looking for people to care about?


----------



## Picaro

ChrisL said:


> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"



Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.


----------



## Divine Wind

Picaro said:


> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.


Wow.  Do you ever choke on any of that shit you're swimming in or does it go down like pudding for you?


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
Click to expand...


You're talking out your ass now.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
Click to expand...


Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
Click to expand...


I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.


----------



## the_human_being

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
Click to expand...


Now they are scalping your butt at their casinos.


----------



## Picaro

the_human_being said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now they are scalping your butt at their casinos.
Click to expand...


They're certainly scalping a lot of people; their casinos are the worst to gamble in re payouts, so I( don't go to those. I do like the shows at the Winstar in OK., though; good acts come through pretty regularly.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
Click to expand...


I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An "Indian American" or a "native American?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


No CDIB card?  


Thanks for playing.


----------



## Anathema

racialreality9 said:


> I'm an Indian American guy from Texas.  I no longer believe in America.  But not because I'm Indian.
> 
> This country is totally screwed up top to bottom.  Nobody cares because we are all well fed and entertained.



Welcome. Unfortunately the biggest American problem is shown in the first five words of your introduction...... are you an Indian OR are you an American? They're no more compatible than me saying I'm English-Irish-German-Scottish-Norwegian-American. I'm not. I'm an American. Nothing else.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Indian American. Native Americans mostly only contribute to the DWI and domestic violence statistics here, except for Cherokee and Chickasaws. The rest are just as worthless as they were before Europeans came and made a great advanced country for many millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...



Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.


----------



## Moonglow

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking out your ass now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
Click to expand...

They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm talking from the historical record and personal experience with 'First Peoples', including family, but don't let any of that burst  ridiculous delusional Hollywood and hippie fantasies about 'noble savages' and the rest of the gibberish routinely peddled by assorted stoners, phony 'academics', and neurotics. They were nasty, brutal, and not even remotely admirable. Many of the modern ones just do a better job of hiding it for tourists, and others have left the culture for a far better and more civilized and educated environment to raise their children in, as my grandmother did, and never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
Click to expand...


Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored. Some Cherokee and other eastern tribal chiefs were less than 1/8th 'native american blood' or even zero blood relations in the 18th Century, so no, it means little.


----------



## Moonglow

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
Click to expand...

What tribe are you a member of?


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hear it. You're talking out your ass.  I don't need to explain my personal experience to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
Click to expand...


Rules are adhered to.  Unless you can back that up.  No CDIB card, no contact with any Tribe unless your at a casino, grandmother left.............yep, you're talking out your ass.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
Click to expand...


I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?


----------



## Moonglow

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?
Click to expand...

one...


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if anybody wants to hear it or not, and I'm not interested in your 'personal anecdotes'; I have a lifetime's worth of my own, and many centuries of history to rely on for mine, so I don't need those silly Billy Jack movies or Hollywood nonsense, but thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are adhered to.  Unless you can back that up.  No CDIB card, no contact with any Tribe unless your at a casino, grandmother left.............yep, you're talking out your ass.
Click to expand...


you actually don't know squat, and CDIB cards are for welfare bums and drunks who want to live on the reservations; most don't desire to, nor do they admire those who do. You just have to live with that and go fake being 'knowledgeable' with some idiot Millenial.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one...
Click to expand...


A baseball team doesn't count.


----------



## Moonglow

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A baseball team doesn't count.
Click to expand...

There is no pro baseball team named after the Cherokees..


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> No CDIB card?
> 
> 
> Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are adhered to.  Unless you can back that up.  No CDIB card, no contact with any Tribe unless your at a casino, grandmother left.............yep, you're talking out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't know squat, and CDIB cards are for welfare bums and drunks who want to live on the reservations; most don't desire to, nor do they admire those who do. You just have to live with that and go fake being 'knowledgeable' with some idiot Millenial.
Click to expand...



I interact with them frequently.  You look stupid.


----------



## Picaro

Moonglow said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A baseball team doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no pro baseball team named after the Cherokees..
Click to expand...


There are many named 'The Braves', and unless you're trying to get a cut of the casino subsidies there is zero reason to be a member of any tribe, as they don't do anything worth being a member for, unless you just like being perpetual snivelers and parasites.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need one, I'm not a parasite, and you're welcome. Having one doesn't mean anything any more; too many 'tribes' enrolling anybody who applies in order to qualify for casino exemptions or to peddle untaxed cigarettes or just to shake down some company or local government for payoffs to go away.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are adhered to.  Unless you can back that up.  No CDIB card, no contact with any Tribe unless your at a casino, grandmother left.............yep, you're talking out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't know squat, and CDIB cards are for welfare bums and drunks who want to live on the reservations; most don't desire to, nor do they admire those who do. You just have to live with that and go fake being 'knowledgeable' with some idiot Millenial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I interact with them frequently.
Click to expand...


So do I,.



> You look stupid.



Projection.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't enroll just anybody, you must prove you have ancestry on the Dawes Roll..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they do, and have been shown to have done that. Rules aren't always followed, after all, and unless some whistleblower comes along and bestirs an issue, most rules are in fact ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rules are adhered to.  Unless you can back that up.  No CDIB card, no contact with any Tribe unless your at a casino, grandmother left.............yep, you're talking out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you actually don't know squat, and CDIB cards are for welfare bums and drunks who want to live on the reservations; most don't desire to, nor do they admire those who do. You just have to live with that and go fake being 'knowledgeable' with some idiot Millenial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I interact with them frequently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do I,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Projection.
Click to expand...


Clearly you don't interact enough if you have no concept of what they do. 

Which makes you look stupid.


----------



## Moonglow

Picaro said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What tribe are you a member of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I qualify by blood relations for two, actually. How many are you a member of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A baseball team doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no pro baseball team named after the Cherokees..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are many named 'The Braves', and unless you're trying to get a cut of the casino subsidies there is zero reason to be a member of any tribe, as they don't do anything worth being a member for.
Click to expand...

I don't get or take anything from the nation...I know people who do..What is nice is seeing the nations buying parts of Okiehoma that have been abandoned by the state govt. due to budget cuts...


----------

